# PHTLS Course 2011 in Spain



## llavero (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a doubt to bring up to you. Soon, in Spain, there is going to be celebrated a PHTLS course with the following development:

The pupil receives in his home (at least 30 days before the course) the Maual PHTLS Fifth Edition. It is an indispensable requirement, the study of the manual before the course.

The course PHTLS begins with the accomplishment of a theorical examination (test of 50 questions), together with a practical evaluation of clinical cases that allow to establish a theorical-practical diagnosis of the knowledge precourse.

The course PHTLS develops in an alternation of theoretical courses and practical stations, for 21 hours (two days) that allow to put into practice the knowledge acquired on simulated patients.

The course PHTLS finishes with one theoretical exam (80 % of the questions) and practically.

The diploma like that as the card of the Prehospital Trauma Life Support accredited by Native Association of Emergency Medical Technicians, with a force of 4 years, is sent later to the pupils who have overcome the course.

The course PHTLS there is accredited for the Continuing Education Coordinating Board for Emergency Medical Services (CECBEMS) by 16 CE Hours.

As some of you know, I am preparing myself to be able to work like EMT-B in USA and the doubt that I have is if this course serves me to be able to start being employed at USA and then prepare me the exam of the NREMT or on  the contrary it does not serve me for anything.

What do you think?


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 29, 2010)

llavero said:


> I have a doubt to bring up to you. Soon, in Spain, there is going to be celebrated a PHTLS course with the following development:
> 
> The pupil receives in his home (at least 30 days before the course) the Maual PHTLS Fifth Edition. It is an indispensable requirement, the study of the manual before the course.
> 
> ...



The course is a waste of time and money.

There are many like it that have been copied from the AHA course presentations. PHTLS, ITLS, ABLS, BDLS, ADLS, etc. 

In my circles they are worth as much as a merit badge from the local boy scouts. It is just a way for some people or organizations to make money on the most pathetic of educational offerings directed at the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 29, 2010)

If you are using the PHTLS course merely to improve your chances of working in the US, I wouldn't bother. You are either already eligible to work in the US or you are not, and no amount of EMS alphabet soup courses will alter things in the eyes of the US Department of State.  

Not trying to put you off, just putting things in perspective.  

It may be easier if you were to come to the US to study.


----------



## llavero (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks to both for your answers. 

Now I already know what I have to do with these courses. It is gratifying to be a part of you.


Happy New Year to all!!!!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 31, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> The course is a waste of time and money.
> 
> There are many like it that have been copied from the AHA course presentations. PHTLS, ITLS, ABLS, BDLS, ADLS, etc.
> 
> In my circles they are worth as much as a merit badge from the local boy scouts. It is just a way for some people or organizations to make money on the most pathetic of educational offerings directed at the lowest common denominator.



In my circles, the course offers invaluable scenario practice and evaluation. I've heard many people say it's a "must have", merely for the skills practice (and the trauma review). I rarely hear anyone actually value the cert itself  rather it's the experience that was invaluable.

If local EMT programs provide the scenarios to the same degree, than I would assume it would be of little use other than a good practice refresher. But that doesn't seem to be the case around here. People actually benefit from it. It's not for the cert. EMS isn't that strong around here for private companies to really value skill proficiency in EMS thaat much to give employeers/applicants much of a leg up by having extra certs.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 31, 2010)

AnthonyM83 said:


> In my circles, the course offers invaluable scenario practice and evaluation. I've heard many people say it's a "must have", merely for the skills practice (and the trauma review). I rarely hear anyone actually value the cert itself  rather it's the experience that was invaluable.
> 
> If local EMT programs provide the scenarios to the same degree, than I would assume it would be of little use other than a good practice refresher. But that doesn't seem to be the case around here. People actually benefit from it. It's not for the cert. EMS isn't that strong around here for private companies to really value skill proficiency in EMS thaat much to give employeers/applicants much of a leg up by having extra certs.



I'm sorry?

I can't imagine what a predicament you are in that such a course is a "must have."


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 4, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I'm sorry?
> 
> I can't imagine what a predicament you are in that such a course is a "must have."



The predicament has been discussed many times in relation to Los Angeles area. Though, discussing training programs in other areas when I go to seminars and such, it seems it's common for basic EMT programs to be lacking in PHTLS type of scenarios (real-time, with little verbalizing, multi-tasking, etc). Gave me really great experience, too, that definitely did carry over to the field. I support the program.


----------

